# R.I.P. Nodar Kumaritashvili



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

Rest in peace Nodar. That's all I want to say.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=341207886489&ref=mf


----------



## Meep (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah it happened around 10:40am yesterday =(

The video of his whole practice run:
http://www.ctvolympics.ca/video/ind...b-830f-09d957013d41&videoId=39433&PbContext=2


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 13, 2010)

Poor guy. Only 21 years old.

I was quite dismayed to see comments calling for luge to be banned. I'm sure that's the last thing Nodar would have wanted 

R.I.P.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw the video of the crash last night on the news. I can't believe he was only 21...Rest in Peace.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 13, 2010)

That was so horrible.. and he was only 21 years old.. 
R.I.P.


----------



## Kian (Feb 13, 2010)

What a terrible, terrible thing to happen to a young man. Here's hoping what they're calling the fastest track in the world doesn't claim any more lives and this was just a freak occurrence.


----------



## ianini (Feb 13, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 13, 2010)

I haven't watch the video (I don't want to), but the pictures are sad.

4Chan, what is your avatar?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

After turning on HD, no more lag and I could actually see what had caused it.
It's...sad. And only 21


----------



## Anthony (Feb 13, 2010)

That's an awful. However, I hope this doesn't overshadow the rest of the Olympic Games.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

When I was watching the Opening Ceremonies last night, his team looked so sad  

RIP.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 13, 2010)

This really is terrible. That track isn't safe. I'm glad the other crashes didn't claim any lives. Lets hope that it doesn't take any throughout the rest of the Olympics. That turn is defective, that's where all the crashes happened. They need to do something about that.


----------



## cubedude7 (Feb 13, 2010)

I saw the crash accident. Just terrible. Rest In Peace.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 13, 2010)

How awful. 


4chan's avatar is boxee+Che Guevara


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 13, 2010)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Caedus (Feb 13, 2010)

Athefre said:


> I haven't watch the video (I don't want to), but the pictures are sad.
> 
> 4Chan, what is your avatar?



It's Boxxy as Che Guevara. EDIT: owait. Someone already answered.

On-topic: So sad. He didn't even get to compete. 
R.I.P. Off-topic again: <3 Boxxy


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 13, 2010)

So sad  R.I.P man


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't believe the track was open at that part. They should get rid of those metal beams in any open areas. That track was way too fast, but I heard they are making improvements by making them start earlier to go slower


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 13, 2010)

R.I.P.

What do you guys think of the decision to air his death on television?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 13, 2010)

If I hadn't seen the video it wouldn't have impressed me so much and I wouldn't have made this thread. The incredibility of his death only came through to me because I saw it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> What do you guys think of the decision to air his death on television?


never shouldve happened, they shouldn't be showing that.
RIP


----------



## Meep (Feb 13, 2010)

It was aired live first I believe, so a bunch of us would've seen it anyway


----------



## esquimalt1 (Feb 13, 2010)

that's awful. rip


----------



## qqwref (Feb 13, 2010)

RIP  Truly terrible course design, I expect better from the Olympics. I don't know how they expect anyone to keep trying this event knowing that there's a literal turn of death halfway through...


----------



## Meep (Feb 13, 2010)

He wasn't the first crash that day either. There were I think around 12 crashes that week; he was the only one who died.


----------



## Dene (Feb 14, 2010)

Holy crap that corner is a death trap. Why don't they have padding on those poles? Are they stupid?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Holy crap that corner is a death trap. Why don't they have padding on those poles? Are they stupid?



I don't think padding would be _that_ helpful at 90mph. A net preventing you from falling off the track in the first place might be better.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't want my death seen by the masses on television, even if it wasn't really full of gore and was sports-related. I'm sure his family wasn't happy about that; I wouldn't have been.
As for it happening on live TV, they couldn't exactly prevent that...


----------

